# Laptop can't get a lease anymore

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I have a LAN @ home: 2 desktops, 1 laptop (Windows/Gentoo), 1 Mac.

I also have Wireless NetGear router, which had the default configuration and WPA+PSK security. Every single computer got a successful connection from every single OS they run.

Recently, I changed the configuration of the router to allow the connection for the IP range: 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.5 inclusive. And now when I boot into Gentoo I can't get the IP anymore. Before the upper range on the router was .51 and the IP leased was .6, but now I got the APIPA IP.

What can I do to get the connection back? Any additional info will be provided upon request, I just don't know where to start...

Thank you.

----------

## pigeon768

Do any of the systems use wireless+wired? ie, do any of them use two ip addresses?

----------

## d2_racing

I'm pretty sure that your Windows/Gentoo laptop actually use 2 differents IP adress, so basically upgrade your ip range to 192.168.1.2- 192.168.1.7 and it will works for sure.

Also, you could reset your router so you will be able to reassign your ip adress.

Do you use any dhcp server ?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do any of the systems use wireless+wired? ie, do any of them use two ip addresses?
> 
> 

 

No.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that your Windows/Gentoo laptop actually use 2 differents IP adress, so basically upgrade your ip range to 192.168.1.2- 192.168.1.7 and it will works for sure. 
> 
> 

 

Yes, they did use different IP addresses. Now I want to issue one for both. Besides it's 1 MAC.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, you could reset your router so you will be able to reassign your ip adress. 
> 
> Do you use any dhcp server ?
> ...

 

No, router is used as DHCP server and that's it.

And I don't want to reset the router. Everything is working fine and I don't want to reconfigure the router. Too lazy...   :Smile: 

Is there any way to push the same IP to the dual-boot laptop? I am almost positive that nobody was on the router so the address is available. At least the log didn't show anytthing.

Thank you.

----------

## d2_racing

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> And I don't want to reset the router. Everything is working fine and I don't want to reconfigure the router. Too lazy...  

 

When I said reset, I mean remove the power for 30 sec and replug it.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, will try that.

But can you think of any reason, why Gentoo and Windows can't/won't share the same IP on the same machine?

Thank you.

----------

## d2_racing

I don't know but I can assure you this.

On my desktop/gentoo    = 192.168.1.101

On my desktop/Windows = 192.168.1.100

The only time that I can use 192.168.1.100 on my Gentoo box is if I unplug my router of 30 sec and I boot my Gentoo right away.

----------

## pianosaurus

The DHCP server uses the client id to keep a map of ip addresses. A client id can be any string, not necessarily your MAC. Apparently, either dhcpcd or your windows uses something different. If you run a network monitor (e.g. wireshark) on one of the other machines, you can look inside the dhcp request packets from both and find out what's different. Or you can guess a bit.

Versions of dhcpcd <4.0.5 uses a client id based on the mac address. For later versions, you can stick the word clientid on a line by itself in /etc/dhcpcd.conf to achieve the same effect. You can also set clientid foobar to set it specifically.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice to know that, I will search in that direction  :Razz: 

----------

